

Too many indexes (apple+Google+yahoo+bing) time for mobile deeplinking standard? - austinahay
http://www.quora.com/Now-that-we-have-Google%E2%80%99s-App-Indexing-Bing%E2%80%99s-App-Linking-Facebook%E2%80%99s-App-Links-and-the-newly-announced-Apple%E2%80%99s-Deep-Links-do-we-need-some-kind-of-standardization-here/answer/Alex-Austin?share=1

======
nostrademons
That's interesting, an advertisement in the form of a Quora post...

Anyway, relevant response:

[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

